# new member from north west uk



## Danny_Arnold (Jan 2, 2012)

hi guys, just thought i'd introduce meself, be rude not to eh

my names danny, 24yo amateur bodybuilder (only cometed once) and full time nurse at mental hospital

i thought i'd join the site as there is limited resources on the internet for british bodybuilding (ie, local competition information and various country-wide events etc) there isnt even a single bodybuilding uk ap for the android fones or anything!! need to break into the community some how innit!

anything anyone wants to know just ask, im happy to help, im also a qualified instructor and nutritionist so happy to help with them subjects

very keen on bodybuilding myself, i never intended to do it - simply cos i didnt know how, noone from round my end does any bodybuilding or attempts to do any, so i had no idea where to start. but i got to my tether with strangers in the gym saying 'do u compete... (no)... well you should do cos your physique is... bla bla'

so i took the hint and googled uk bodybuilding. 2 weeks before musclemania uk, chris radachemer, the ambassador of musclemania, came accross my facebook profile picture in a uk bodybuilding group on facebook. he private messaged me to make me aware of musclemania and if i would be interested in competing.

i accepted under such short notice and had 12 days to prep for my first comp, in which i snatched third place in the lightweight division

since that, i am keen to gain weight and compete again, my division ends at 70kg. i weighed in on the day (sept 2010) at 59kg. have took a year out to prevent dieting down in order to keep strength and bulk up at peak performance and now in 2012 i am 69kg. hopefully by june i can be around 74/75kg, allowing me to shave 4/5kg to diet down to condition for the same comp in sept 2012 

sorry about babbling, but thats me!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bonjourno mate.

Where abouts in the north west mate ?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome to the board mate, good luck with your goals.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Welcome mate! any pic's from your show?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Welcome  x x


----------



## Danny_Arnold (Jan 2, 2012)

hey thanks for the warm welcome guys,

im from st helens mate, just between liverpool n manchester (what a hybrid eh)

i have a few pics from the show but not that good, ive added them all to an album on my profile on here, but there is only one thatis good quality (which looks like i have a rather strange expression on my face!) the rest were taken by my only fan at the time, my mate in the crowd who was using his iphone from the balcony! so quality is not the best, if the pics in the album are still waiting to be approved, i'll try work out a way to post them direct to the forum


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome to UKM Danny


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

welcome mate


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

welcome to the board


----------



## Danny_Arnold (Jan 2, 2012)

from the show in 2010:























































unfortunately my posing wasnt up to scratch on my first comp, makes me cringe a little when i lok back  will kick **** n make up for it in 2012 tho 

from late 2011:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

welcome to Ukm Danny. Very well done there mate 3rd place in your 1st comp with only days prep is excellent I can see you going pretty far. was that a natty comp as well?

being a qualified instructor and nutritionist will be a big help to the members also


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking good in ure pics mate v lean! what's your diet look like? and ru natty?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

welcome mate, quite a few of us from Nwest here, pics look ace. Glad to have ya on board


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome ! your right next door to me ... I'm Haydock Park ( well Golborne ) drop me pm maybe we can get some workouts going


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Rusty_Mann said:


> Welcome ! your right next door to me ... I'm Haydock Park ( well Golborne ) drop me pm maybe we can get some workouts going


I went to golborne high! And Danny you work at rainhill mental hospital? Welcome to the forum !


----------



## Danny_Arnold (Jan 2, 2012)

haha, northwest does seem popular on here!

haydock park isnt far from me at all! im in that sexy, up-market area known as parr lol

no i dont work at that hospital jimmy, thats 'scott clinic' and its where all the propper psycos go - my mrs wont let me work there lol i work at the acute mens ward opposite st helens hospital.

i dont really follow any diet regime if im honest, i do a lot of home cooking (nothin microwaved, tinned, processed etc) so all fresh ingredients or frozen stuff that i just thaw out the night before. just have a few lifestyles rules like 'no fizzy drinks, try not to have deepfried/battered things. and only eat sweet stuff on a night or after a meal so as not to affect my hunger

personally, i can still get away with eating KFC and chinese every now and again (i always justify this meal saying "ah well im bulking up" lol) but i genuinely have a very fast metabolism, no matter how much i try to 'bulk up' i can always see the vein down the centre of my bicep (i tend to use visable veins and muscle striations as markers to tell if my progress is improving etc) i dont watch the scales much, just the mirror

oh, and learn what concentrated amino acids trigger various hormonal reactions in an attempt for more strength or to simply 'fill the muscle' (each amino acid in muscle is attached to a water molecule.. more amino acids = more water molecules = more overall crowding within the muscle, so looks fuller - i mention this cos ive noticed since playing about with all these different doses, one day i look huge, next day i could be quite flat, i felt i was flat at my last competition

yes all natural, literally made meself sick on 1k calorie mass gain shakes in an attempt to gain the weight needed lol. and to be honest, this last year (of not competing) i havent been strict on diet at all and having lot more days off the rest. my bodyfat hasnt changed (due to the cursed genetic metabolism) but definitely got leaner


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Danny_Arnold said:


> haha, northwest does seem popular on here!
> 
> haydock park isnt far from me at all! im in that sexy, up-market area known as parr lol
> 
> ...


I live next to peasley cross aha :') And can't beat a good kfc! Do you find weight gainer shakes work? I've never though of investing in them.


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Danny_Arnold said:


> haha, northwest does seem popular on here!
> 
> haydock park isnt far from me at all! im in that sexy, up-market area known as parr lol
> 
> ...


Don't know Parr... only really ventured into St Helens couple times to shop ... I train down the road at Leigh on the Parsonage Retail park DW there as my mrs sometimes ventures in there for Diva Fever ...


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Danny_Arnold said:


> oh, and learn what concentrated amino acids trigger various hormonal reactions in an attempt for more strength or to simply 'fill the muscle' (each amino acid in muscle is attached to a water molecule.. more amino acids = more water molecules = more overall crowding within the muscle, so looks fuller - *i mention this cos ive noticed since playing about with all these different doses*, one day i look huge, next day i could be quite flat, i felt i was flat at my last competition
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Danny can you elaborate on this more as it sounds interesting


----------



## Danny_Arnold (Jan 2, 2012)

1010AD said:


> hey mate. as i say, its something im still tampering with so i dont know enough to advise on it yet
> 
> but i remember reading in MD and a few science websites that glutamine, creatine, bcaa's that are stored in muscles, all suck water into the muscle (as the chemical compounds of these supplements all need water to be attached to them in order to remain in the muscle effectively) therefore, when you deplete your muscle (fatique during workout) and then after your workout, have a supplement drink containing all of these components (the ones that are stored within muscles) the muscle will soak these up to replace what was depleted, but it will also overcompensate (in the same method that broken bone repairs itself and Wolf's theory regarding muscle building). drinking lots of water will mean your muscles will constantly be expanding... then next time, when you deplete the same muscle and repeat the process of drinking the nutrients, then your muscle will gradually be storing more and more minerals resulting in muscles looking fuller and rounder (as they are being enlarged from the inside.. kind of like blowing a balloon up. which is a different result to tearing muscle fibres and having them overcompensate when they repair (Wolfs theory), which would be the equivelant of adding more rubber to the baloon, instead of filling it with air (hope my lil metaphor is easy enough to understand there!)
> 
> ...


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

welcome mate

were abouts do u train ??


----------



## Danny_Arnold (Jan 2, 2012)

cheers mate, i use the council gyms for cheapness and central fitness has big weights but im feeling limited on exercise choice now so im feeling i wanna move gyms while its january, make the most of the new year offers, just not sure where to go, DW or Pure Gym


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

The council gyms around here (Blackpool) are garbage, they don't have barbells, and the dumbbells only go up to 20kgs.

Everything is brand new, but they don't seem to be interested in catering for anyone other than women and pensioners.


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Danny_Arnold said:


> cheers mate, i use the council gyms for cheapness and central fitness has big weights but im feeling limited on exercise choice now so im feeling i wanna move gyms while its january, make the most of the new year offers, just not sure where to go, DW or Pure Gym


Get yourself in the DW there's one in St Helens and Leigh & Wigan all within driving distance .. i was going to post a wanted add for any DW members locally who would like to start training in a group of something to help us all along etc...


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome to uk-m.


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Danny_Arnold said:


> cheers mate, i use the council gyms for cheapness and central fitness has big weights but im feeling limited on exercise choice now so im feeling i wanna move gyms while its january, make the most of the new year offers, just not sure where to go, DW or Pure Gym


Just realised you train at my gym mate!


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome Im from Wigan and as a rugby fan can never speak too you !!


----------

